# Allroad problems



## SoGoneSoFast (Jan 2, 2016)

Went to start her up and she sounds like a diesel and puked out all the coolent where do i start any ideas would be of great help.

03 140k miles oil changed a month ago, timing belt accessory belt water pump belt tensioner spark plugs and coil packs all replaced about a year ago all work done myself.

17862 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 1 (G235) 
P1454 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
17866 - Exhaust Gas Temp Sensor 2 (G236) 
P1458 - 35-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
16684 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 35-00 - 
17870 - Exhaust Gas Temp Regulation for Bank 2 
P1462 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
17831 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 1 
P1423 - 35-00 - Insufficient Flow
17819 - Secondary Air Injection System; Bank 2 
P1411 - 35-00 - Insufficient Flow
16687 - Cylinder 3 
P0303 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
16686 - Cylinder 2 
P0302 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
16689 - Cylinder 5 
P0305 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
17869 - Exhaust Gas Temp Regulation for Bank 1 
P1461 - 35-10 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
16685 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 35-00 - Misfire Detected
16688 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 35-10 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
16538 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B2 S1 
P0154 - 35-10 - No Activity - Intermittent
16725 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) 
P0341 - 35-00 - Implausible Signal
16523 - Oxygen (Lambda) Sensor B1 S2 
P0139 - 35-00 - Response too Slow
Readiness: 0000 0000
1 Fault Found:
18158 - Supply Voltage 
P1750 - 35-00 - too Low


----------

